

Minneapolis's White Lie - Shivetya
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/02/minneapoliss-white-lie/385702/?single_page=true

======
rayiner
Lots of words, but not one spent naming a specific thing Minneapolis is doing
to marginalize non-white residents.

